
Show HN: Feature-complete Rooms Chat for 10K+ users. Built with Oat++ - lganzzzo
https://github.com/lganzzzo/canchat
======
lganzzzo
Checkout demo-node -
[https://canchat.dev/room/lobby](https://canchat.dev/room/lobby)

